# Starlet all Original



## Driftpr (Apr 30, 2018)

*All Original Schwinn Starlet incredible the still exist in this condition so preserved.*


----------



## Phattiremike (Apr 30, 2018)

There was one (same color) at Memory Lane, great looking color combo.


----------



## Driftpr (Apr 30, 2018)

Phattiremike said:


> There was one (same color) at Memory Lane, great looking color combo.



How much they ask for it? $$$


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 30, 2018)

That's one sweet lady. And I'm really amazed at all your nice rides.


----------



## PCHiggin (May 1, 2018)

Nice,lots of pink ones @ A/A


----------



## Tim the Skid (May 1, 2018)

Here's the one that was for sale at Memory Lane. Not quite as nice as your's and missing the front struts and Delta headlight. It did have a set of flat Lobdell rims on , and the original S-2 hoops were included. (you can see them on the ground behind the bike). Asking price $250. As he was getting ready to leave he lowered the price to $200.


----------



## Driftpr (May 1, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> That's one sweet lady. And I'm really amazed at all your nice rides. View attachment 798538



Thanks brother been blessed with some nice bicycle finds


----------



## Phattiremike (May 7, 2018)

Driftpr said:


> How much they ask for it? $$$




Believe it or not $250.00.


----------



## PCHiggin (May 7, 2018)

Driftpr said:


> View attachment 798096 *All Original Schwinn Starlet incredible the still exist in this condition so preserved.*



Its nice but obviously hardly used. Too bad nobody  enjoyed it back in the day. Maybe that will change. I have a couple of girly bikes in the same shape,both came from the original owners.


----------



## Driftpr (May 7, 2018)

PCHiggin said:


> Its nice but obviously hardly used. Too bad nobody  enjoyed it back in the day. Maybe that will change. I have a couple of girly bikes in the same shape,both came from the original owners.



Yes, I have a few too in Original condition.


----------



## Rivnut (May 13, 2018)

Driftpr said:


> View attachment 798096 *All Original Schwinn Starlet incredible the still exist in this condition so preserved.*



Did Schwinn equip any bicycles with one chrome rim and the other one painted? Original?


----------



## fordmike65 (May 14, 2018)

Rivnut said:


> Did Schwinn equip any bicycles with one chrome rim and the other one painted? Original?



They both look chrome to me.


----------



## Driftpr (May 14, 2018)

Rivnut said:


> Did Schwinn equip any bicycles with one chrome rim and the other one painted? Original?



where you came with this? Is either chrome or painted!! Not such a thing one chrome one painted!!!


----------



## Driftpr (May 14, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> They both look chrome to me.



Thanks I’m looking at both chrome also..


----------



## Rivnut (May 22, 2018)

I looked again.  I guess the reflection of something blue caught my eye on the rear wheel around the 7:00 area.  Didn't look closely enough at the other pictures.  My bad.


----------



## Driftpr (Mar 15, 2019)

*Getting ready for a drum brake upgrade on this beauty







































When you take apart your wheels and find this Original tubes it’s a great well kept bicycle!!!!*


----------



## Driftpr (Mar 16, 2019)

*Drum on the works!!!!!














*


----------



## Mymando (Mar 16, 2019)

Beautiful bike and nice addition with the brake addition!!


----------

